# SuSe 9.0 & KDE 3.2 keine anmeldung mehr möglich



## splat (20. März 2004)

Hi!

Zu aller erst mal das wichtigste hier -> ich bin absoluter Neuling was linux angeht  
Habe mir SuSe 9.0 besorgt und installiert. Hat alles soweit problemlos geklappt und die Anwendungen funktionieren auch einwandfrei. Bin sogar mehr als zufrieden damit - hätte ich nicht gedacht! 
Danach habe ich das online update ausgeführt und alles mal aktualisieren lassen. Im Anschluss hab ich das selbe mit KDE gemacht. 3.1.4 -> 3.2.1
Alles schien perfekt zu sein, doch nach dem nächsten Bootvorgang konnt ich mich nicht mehr als User einloggen. Wenn ich es versuche dann verschwindet der Login Bildschirm kurz und nach 2 sek seh ich ihn erneut... prima  
Anmeldung als root funktioniert aber komischerweise. Woran könnte das liegen?
Ich hab mir mal die config angesehen und habe soweit auch keine Fehler gefunden.. naja, wie gesagt ich bin noch Anfänger.. also wenn jemand einen Vorschlag hat, dann wär ich dafür ziemlich dankbar! Würd mich gerne mal wieder als user einloggen können ;-) 

Habe auch schon nach anderen Beiträgen gesucht, hab aber leider nichts gefunden..

Gruss, 
Marc


----------



## Daniel Toplak (21. März 2004)

*Vorschlag*

Wenn du noch nicht allzuviele Einstellungen getätigt hast, dann lösch einfach mal das .kde Verzeichnis aus deinem Home Verzeichnis (/home/USER/.kde)
Darin sind die userspezifischen Einstellungen für KDE.
Evtl. funktioniert es ja denn.
Es sei denn du erhältst irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen beim Login oder so.

Gruß Homer


----------



## splat (21. März 2004)

*Funktioniert wieder!*

hey Homer vielen Dank! 
hab den Ordner gelöscht, den Benutzer sicherheitshalber auch nochmal und hab ihn einfach nochmal neu angelegt - login geht wieder 

Gruss,
Marc


----------

